# Chat Chat Chat



## bmudd14474 (May 27, 2010)

So I know alot of you have missed the chat program. We were using chatzy just to get us thru the change over.  I have set up chat at http://chat.smoking-meat.com. I know Huddler is looking at getting a chat program that is integrated with the platform but for now this will not be so that means that when you go to http://chat.smoking-meat.com you will have to register for chat. This is a bonus for the program because the database will not be as large as it was before so it should allow smoother running.

I look forward to seeing you all in Chat.

Brian


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2010)

Be sure when you get there click on "Register" to create an accout the first time


----------



## sumosmoke (May 27, 2010)

I like the looks of the chatroom, Brian. Looks like a familiar place


----------



## DanMcG (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Brain, I like this better then the chatzy


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2010)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks Brain, I like this better then the chatzy


Did he call you Brain?  Not that Brian isn't a brain...


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2010)

LOL Brain Brian has done a good job this chat program is much better


----------



## smokey paul (May 27, 2010)

Can we get rid of chatzy-SMF Chat??

does not seem to be working???

just transferring data from ...


----------



## solaryellow (May 27, 2010)

So I gotta stick with a single name?


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 27, 2010)

smokey paul said:


> Can we get rid of chatzy-SMF Chat??
> 
> does not seem to be working???
> 
> just transferring data from ...


We will but for now I have it there so that it shows people the link of where to go to if they go to Chatzy.


----------



## lugnutz (May 27, 2010)

I dont care which one we use as long as I can find the right one when I need it LOL


----------



## grouper sandwich (May 29, 2010)

Has anyone else had trouble getting in? I registered and log in but nothing ever happens. It just sits there with a blue screen.


----------



## lugnutz (May 29, 2010)

no problems here


----------



## ronp (May 29, 2010)

grouper sandwich said:


> Has anyone else had trouble getting in? I registered and log in but nothing ever happens. It just sits there with a blue screen.


Me too.


----------



## gnubee (May 29, 2010)

Thats all I get Ron. just a blue screen.


----------



## pit 4 brains (May 30, 2010)

Blue screen.

Loads sound..

Loads skin?

Then nothing but blue with some design...

No chat..

I know there's always a reason to go to bigger and better things, but sometimes, especially as a mechanic, I believe if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am patient so I'll wait out the bugs. Thanx to all the admins who spend thier time on this site..


----------



## eman (May 30, 2010)

when you get to the first screen there is a small box towards the right /top that says register. You must click this box b4 ffilling out the info or you will just get the blue screen. Took me a few tries to figure it out.


----------



## lugnutz (May 31, 2010)

Ok I'm not sure this will help you or not guys.  I went to the chat tonight and entered a made up name and password..blue screen.

So click the chat link http://chat.smoking-meat.com   Then click register, don't fill in the form then click register.  Click register fill out the info then go back to the login page enter the name you registered with and your password then click login and see if it works.


----------

